# Blood Font



## Orbit (Nov 3, 2003)

Hey does anybody know where I can get a font that has blood dripping from it?

thanks


----------



## Arden (Nov 4, 2003)

Try 1001 Fonts.  They've got lots of fonts of many different types.


----------

